

Ask HN: App Idea - freewareuser21

an app idea<p>what about an app, using the cellphone microphone, getting the spoken words in a room and when a songtitle is named (un~&#x2F;intentionally) it buys the song on itunes or amazon instantly.<p>and what about pushing it to a max ?<p>maybe the app gots a day-best and a week-best-highscore-list (sum o-in-app-buys). the 10 best buyers of a month would be invited to a monthly-talk-sicussion-show, where they gamble for a better price (tiered coupons, modern 
top cellphone, etc...) every year there can be a top-o-the-year gamble with a car to win)<p>maybe in the show theres a &quot;lie detecting&quot; jury  who counts the intentionally named song -1 and the unintentionally with +2<p>creepy?<p>it`s your gut, consume... friendly america.<p>sry for my rusted english
======
andrewstuart
Yep, get coding!

